
Reddit’s QAnon Casualties is a home for survivors of the conspiracy - edward
https://www.dailydot.com/debug/reddit-qanon-casualties/
======
_bxg1
I sometimes worry about my mom with this stuff. I've caught glimpses of
InfoWars on her Facebook follows, she sent me that "Plandemic" video that went
around last week, she's been an avid Fox News watcher for basically my entire
life. She isn't pushy about it and when stuff like that comes up I just try to
gently contest it. Not sure what else can be done.

------
raptortech
Does psychology have anything to say about how to effectively rescue people
from conspiracy theories and other damaging memetic infections? If not, it
feels like we need more research into this area

~~~
klyrs
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deprogramming](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deprogramming)

It seems that the explored methods are problematic... and the general feeling
I get reading on the topic is that effective methods of deprogramming will be
used by cults for the opposite purpose.

------
pyuser583
I’ve known people who have fallen down the “CT hole” into full blown mental
illness.

I’m guessing these folks had some kind of predisposition. But that doesn’t
mean it’s not irresponsible.

Harmful media isn’t limited to news either.

My SO had a psychotic episode triggered by “Black Mirror: Bandersnatch” -
which I guess means I literally lived through an episode of Black Mirror.

Bragging rights?

------
Fjolsvith
Title should say Casualties instead of Causalities.

~~~
dang
Good catch. Fixed. Thanks!

------
renewiltord
Who exactly is producing this content?

